# Interacting with Cockatiel chicks



## acm987 (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi! 
So, I have a pair of normal get cockatiel. They have been together for a while now but are now starting to lay eggs. It is very exciting, but I had a question. The cockatiel I currently have are not very people friendly, but I would like to interact with their chicks so that they can like to interact with people. 

My question is, at what age should I start holding them so they are use to being around me. I ultimately want them to crave my attention. ANY help would greatly be appreciated.

Oh, and I do not intend on hand feeding the chicks. I will leave that up to the parents unless I see that they are not doing a good job at it.
:wf cinnamon:


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Once their eyes open you can start taking them out of the nest box for short periods to get used to being handled. As they get older you can extend the time they spend with you, but while they are young and unfeathered, try not to keep them out for too long so they don't get cold.

Once they are fully feathered they can spend longer periods out with you, but until then I generally just pick them up for a quick cuddle several times a day. Another good thing is to get your visitors to handle them too (with clean hands) so that they get used to being handled by different people. People like coming to my house when I have chicks, because whoever comes over is always given a baby to hold lol. Even my husband's friends. They act all masculine and tough, but it's adorable when these big bulky boys have a tiny baby bird in their hands haha.

When they are weaning, make a habit to share some of your food with them (as long as it's bird safe obviously). They looooove food, especially when they hit the age where they'll try pretty much anything, and my babies always seem to like me more after I start letting them eat my food LOL.


----------



## acm987 (Apr 9, 2015)

shaenne said:


> Once their eyes open you can start taking them out of the nest box for short periods to get used to being handled. As they get older you can extend the time they spend with you, but while they are young and unfeathered, try not to keep them out for too long so they don't get cold.
> 
> Once they are fully feathered they can spend longer periods out with you, but until then I generally just pick them up for a quick cuddle several times a day. Another good thing is to get your visitors to handle them too (with clean hands) so that they get used to being handled by different people. People like coming to my house when I have chicks, because whoever comes over is always given a baby to hold lol. Even my husband's friends. They act all masculine and tough, but it's adorable when these big bulky boys have a tiny baby bird in their hands haha.
> 
> When they are weaning, make a habit to share some of your food with them (as long as it's bird safe obviously). They looooove food, especially when they hit the age where they'll try pretty much anything, and my babies always seem to like me more after I start letting them eat my food LOL.


How long should I hold them starting off? like a couple of minuets? and then increment the time daily or weekly?

Thanks for the reply!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yes we normally held our chicks for a couple minutes multiple times a day. Once they start feathering out you can hold them for longer periods of time.


----------



## acm987 (Apr 9, 2015)

roxy culver said:


> Yes we normally held our chicks for a couple minutes multiple times a day. Once they start feathering out you can hold them for longer periods of time.


Thanks! Ill keep you two posted on what happens. My cockatiel tried with a clutch about a year ago but the chick died before hatching. Thats when I decided to give them a break because they lost a lot of weight, but now they are healthy and strong again so I let them try again.


----------



## acm987 (Apr 9, 2015)

She is very close to laying eggs. She has been spending most of her time in the nest and has very large droppings (Like the size of a quarter). They are also mating multiple times a day


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

How exciting for you! You will have to send us pictures when they hatch!


----------



## acm987 (Apr 9, 2015)

I most defiantly will JoJo's Mom!


----------



## Dislian (Sep 5, 2015)

It's an amazing process 
I'd like to see pictures too!


----------



## acm987 (Apr 9, 2015)

SOOOO!!!!!

First egg was laid today! She has laid eggs once before and did not start incubating the eggs until the second or third was laid but she has already started incubating them this time. Does it make a difference, is it normal?

I have a question that I have not been able to find the answer to. At what age do cockatiels begin to bite if not handled?

Last question, my cockatiels mated many times before the first egg was laid. Is that enough for all eggs to be fertilized or do they need to continue mating after every egg to fertilize the next?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Untame cockatiel chicks will most likely be scared of hands instead of being aggressive. I recommend handling them very often once they start getting their pins and you'll be good to go. You should start handling them as soon as they open their eyes but not for too long as they need heat and food. I have breed untamed cockatiels and their chicks came out to be very tame and cuddly. The hardest part is getting the parents away from the chicks because the parents instinctively get aggressive. Untamed birds are better candidates because they will be too afraid of your hands to bite and will go out of the nest instead which makes it easier to handle the chicks. Tame birds will be less afraid to hurt you.


----------

